# What is the difference?



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the difference between the pink nose and black nose of the malts? I am sure of you know I lost my baby and am looking slowly to get another maltese. I am looking and some have different color noses, what does this mean?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's the pigment. A dog with good pigment will have a black nose. But it's not unusual for a dogs nose to turn lighter in the winter...they darken right up with the sun's help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Didn't you just come home, from vacation, to find your Husky was stolen from the boarding facility?

Wasn't this today, you posted this? Now you're concerned about Maltese pigment?

Once again, any update on the Husky?


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, my husky is missing and I was looking around at everyones dogs and a lady just got back to me from one of the breeders recomended on here and she has a pink nose. I wanted to know the difference but I had contacted this lady two weeks ago. NO word on my husky yet. THanks.. I am not sure however what that has to do with me posting this and my husky missing it feels like your going in a direction that is less then pleasant. perhaps its just my emotions running wild since I've had a bad day but thats how it felt


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Which breeder is this? If it's a younger pup, the pigment may come in later esp with more sun. 

Sorry to hear about your husky. Are you still trying to find a show dog?


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879941


> Which breeder is this? If it's a younger pup, the pigment may come in later esp with more sun.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husky. Are you still trying to find a show dog?[/B]


I will look up her site on my email I don't want to say it or spell it wrong in this case... I am thinking on just getting a pet at this point and show one later. Right now I need a lil companion. As far as my husky goes.. yeah I miss her dearly. We were planning a camping trip this summer and All I can think about is it won't be the same with out her or Stella. THanks for your kind words


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

I've contacted two to talk to them here is one
Gayle from Purebred Breeders
the second one whom contacted me I will boot up my laptop to get the addy off of there. I have her number.lol.. will post in a second


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879944


> I've contacted two to talk to them here is one
> Gayle from Purebred Breeders
> the second one whom contacted me I will boot up my laptop to get the addy off of there. I have her number.lol.. will post in a second[/B]


Purebred Breeders? Are you sure that was recommended here?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is this the site?
http://www.purebredbreeders.com/breed/maltese/

if so - NO WAY would i purchase a dog from this site!! The prices they are charging PLUS the registeries they use would make me run and run fast!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wait! On one of your other threads you want to stop abuse of some dogs and yet you are looking
at mills or byb's for a pet? I suggest you educate yourself more before looking. Read some of the 
important signs to look for in finding a good pet. 

I'm scratching my head here (and it's not bugs or dandruff)


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879947


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879944





> I've contacted two to talk to them here is one
> Gayle from Purebred Breeders
> the second one whom contacted me I will boot up my laptop to get the addy off of there. I have her number.lol.. will post in a second[/B]


Purebred Breeders? Are you sure that was recommended here?
[/B][/QUOTE]
the other is doggievilla.com ( i think) I know that it was black with puple lettering and it had a link to their friend who had available pups and thats what I clicked on and they called me back. I am going to call my voicemail to get there name . I bet its a good idea to see if anyones heard good things about them anyways.I have her number but can't find the email. I might have deleted it. the lady said she has a five month old she has not listed yet.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879948


> Is this the site?
> http://www.purebredbreeders.com/breed/maltese/
> 
> if so - NO WAY would i purchase a dog from this site!! The prices they are charging PLUS the registeries they use would make me run and run fast![/B]


That place is SCARY. I would not even look twice at that site.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879950


> Wait! On one of your other threads you want to stop abuse of some dogs and yet you are looking
> at mills or byb's for a pet? I suggest you educate yourself more before looking. Read some of the
> important signs to look for in finding a good pet.
> 
> I'm scratching my head here (and it's not bugs or dandruff)[/B]


no I don't think she's a back yard breeder or puppy mill she has show dogs . I asked her all sort of questions and asked her if she could prove her lines and has references and everything. She just listed there. I emailed quite a few breeders and asked them questions and got most of them off of here on the site of breeders that was linked to me on one of my other posts


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.doggievilla.com/ aka Midis Maltese is a good one (Lisa's Preston is from them and she has nothing but nice things to say), but the other one... RUN!


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 31 2010, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879958


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879948





> Is this the site?
> http://www.purebredbreeders.com/breed/maltese/
> 
> if so - NO WAY would i purchase a dog from this site!! The prices they are charging PLUS the registeries they use would make me run and run fast![/B]


That place is SCARY. I would not even look twice at that site.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well yes and no Jasmine down there is the dog I looked at but it wasn't listed like that.. It was just her on a page. and I emailed the link. But yes thats her but I never saw ALL the other dogs. It was linked on find maltese show dogs in utah which I googled after searching the list of breeders from the other link. like I said though it wasn't on a page iwth all those dogs


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879959


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879950





> Wait! On one of your other threads you want to stop abuse of some dogs and yet you are looking
> at mills or byb's for a pet? I suggest you educate yourself more before looking. Read some of the
> important signs to look for in finding a good pet.
> 
> I'm scratching my head here (and it's not bugs or dandruff)[/B]


no I don't think she's a back yard breeder or puppy mill she has show dogs . I asked her all sort of questions and asked her if she could prove her lines and has references and everything. She just listed there. I emailed quite a few breeders and asked them questions and got most of them off of here on the site of breeders that was linked to me on one of my other posts
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who is the breeder then?


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 31 2010, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879963


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879959





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879950





> Wait! On one of your other threads you want to stop abuse of some dogs and yet you are looking
> at mills or byb's for a pet? I suggest you educate yourself more before looking. Read some of the
> important signs to look for in finding a good pet.
> 
> I'm scratching my head here (and it's not bugs or dandruff)[/B]


no I don't think she's a back yard breeder or puppy mill she has show dogs . I asked her all sort of questions and asked her if she could prove her lines and has references and everything. She just listed there. I emailed quite a few breeders and asked them questions and got most of them off of here on the site of breeders that was linked to me on one of my other posts
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who is the breeder then?
[/B][/QUOTE]
gale and she is from Ok. She was going to send photos and the information I asked for along with all the lines and pedigree I asked to see. I am just or was inquring about the dogs and then going to sort through for those who had what I was looking for.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected]


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969


> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879972


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971





> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response
[/B][/QUOTE]

no problem. Diamond Maltese and Midis (www.doggievilla.com) are reputable show breeders. however, i would listen to the SM members who are warning you to stay away from Purebred Breeders. they look like puppy brokers/mills to me.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879972


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971





> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think anyone was meaning to attack you, that site however is very scary and I probably would not personally look at any puppy that was listed there. 

I've heard great things about Diamond Maltese.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879972


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971





> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it's fine that your looking, as it gets your mind off of the stressful situation. We know you're doing all you can to find your Husky. :grouphug: 

Edit: As long as you are asking questions if you're not sure, there is nothing wrong with looking.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 31 2010, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879974


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879972





> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971





> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think anyone was meaning to attack you, that site however is very scary and I probably would not personally look at any puppy that was listed there. 

I've heard great things about Diamond Maltese.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks and I am sure your right. I am a tad emotional today and I may be letting it get the best of me. Thanks


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jan 31 2010, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879975


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879972





> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879971





> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879969





> and here is the third lady who contacted [email protected][/B]


that's Mr. Du Van Tran from Diamond Maltese. He's a reputable show breeder
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks Remy.. I love nice and good advice.lol.. For a minute there I felt as though I was being attacked for looking. I just want to look and interview all. THanks for your response
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think it's fine that your looking, as it gets your mind off of the stressful situation. We know you're doing all you can to find your Husky. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
thanks.. it does help a bit. I cried a lot today and the cute little pics bring a smile to my face for a bit.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You seem to be all over the place here. Your posts are confusing me.

You have started a few threads today. One seemed heartbreaking, yet shoved off to the side, rather quickly. 

You also stated, TODAY, you are now "dogless" but cannot afford another dog. 

Once again, what about your Husky? I believe you stated you have an attorney for this, yet have been looking into Maltese pigment, as
well as undercover work in a local petstore. Seems like a lot to accomplish the very day you come back from vacation.

I would focus on the Husky. Here's your thread, as of today: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=51822&hl=


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2010, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879980


> You seem to be all over the place here. Your posts are confusing me.
> 
> You have started a few threads today. One seemed heartbreaking, yet shoved off to the side, rather quickly.
> 
> ...


First off the pet store I went to week ago. and I was just shifting my thoughts for a while and if you've ever lost a pet you'd understand the need to. Second I was asking a question about the pigment and asking advice to gain knowledge my maltese I had was BYB and I got her before I even knew what that stood for. A long time ago. her pigment was a sligth light black. I am still looking for my husky and what about the dogless part do you wish to cover? thats a true statement. I can't afford one right now after my vacation or I could but i'd be taking from my emergency funds and I do't want to do that but next month I will be able to afford one as I get paid. what is your point is what I am asking can I not be heart broken and still talk? or ask questions most of all what is your issue with me because your being rude. Sorry but you are


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw your post about your Husky being taken by someone else -- I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how you must feel (angry, scared, and hopeless). I hope they are able to locate your baby. :smcry: 

I have never heard of 'Purebred Breeders', but based on the website, it is either 1) a puppy mill, 2) a backyard breeder, or 3) a broker. Whichever it is, you will want to stay far away from that place/person. I can even look at the puppies on that website and tell you how far off of the AKC standard they are. Some of them hardly look like Maltese.

If you need suggestions of reputable show breeders, don't hesitate to ask! There are quite a few of them. One place to start is by viewing the American Maltese Association breeder list online. The AMA list doesn't include ALL reputable Maltese breeders, but it is a good place to start if you're not quite sure how to approach it all. Finding a new Maltese can take weeks, months, or even a year!

My Preston is from Dian @ MiDis Maltese (doggievilla). He was the perfect 2nd addition for our family and Dian was extremely helpful in finding the right puppy for me. I'd be happy to tell you more about my positive experience if you'd like. 

Diamond Maltese is also a reputable show breeder, and I know at least 1 member has a baby from Diamond Maltese.


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 31 2010, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880020


> I saw your post about your Husky being taken by someone else -- I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how you must feel (angry, scared, and hopeless). I hope they are able to locate your baby. :smcry:
> 
> I have never heard of 'Purebred Breeders', but based on the website, it is either 1) a puppy mill, 2) a backyard breeder, or 3) a broker. Whichever it is, you will want to stay far away from that place/person. I can even look at the puppies on that website and tell you how far off of the AKC standard they are. Some of them hardly look like Maltese.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I am so worried about my baby girl right now. I appreciate the option to ask about breeders I am sure I will take you up on it. Thanks again.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879983


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 31 2010, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879980





> You seem to be all over the place here. Your posts are confusing me.
> 
> You have started a few threads today. One seemed heartbreaking, yet shoved off to the side, rather quickly.
> 
> ...


First off the pet store I went to week ago. and I was just shifting my thoughts for a while and if you've ever lost a pet you'd understand the need to. Second I was asking a question about the pigment and asking advice to gain knowledge my maltese I had was BYB and I got her before I even knew what that stood for. A long time ago. her pigment was a sligth light black. I am still looking for my husky and what about the dogless part do you wish to cover? thats a true statement. I can't afford one right now after my vacation or I could but i'd be taking from my emergency funds and I do't want to do that but next month I will be able to afford one as I get paid. what is your point is what I am asking can I not be heart broken and still talk? or ask questions most of all what is your issue with me because your being rude. Sorry but you are
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi and welcome to SM :welcome1: 

I'll leave the finding a good Maltese breeder up to the others since I'm no expert in that area--although I have learned a lot in the 3 years I have been here...

As for your Huskey, I just can't imagine. I think Deb (above) was not being rude, just trying to figure out where you're coming from. I'll be honest--it did seem a little odd to me as well that anyone would post about their baby gone missing in one thread and at the same time be asking about breeders, pigments, etc. Those things seems to trivial compared to the devistating crisis you have at hand. BUT everyone handles stress differently and I'm not judging--just giving my opinion.

I hope you find your Huskey....best of luck & keep us updated....


----------

